# Wire Sculpture



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I love it....and I don't think I'd risk painting it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like it as is. My experience with "reworking" is that it leads to "overworking", know what I mean? I have a little trouble seeing which front leg is in front and which is weight bearing. But, it's dynamic and very cool. The only thing that might help is to make the base a bit more finished looking, and have a bit more weight to it. Don't paint it. It is not about color. That would detract from the line, and this is all about line.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I hate to sound like some space case but really, you gotta do what you feel is right. With art, no outside suggestions will ever be as clear as the ones that you come up with. In my opinion, I would want to do something really tactile like wrapping sinew and leather strips with stocking material stretched underneath (but I like things to look a little weird).

You might need to take a deep look at it and really think about it for awhile. Maybe even look for some inspirational images to bounce off it. It's really great if you have the finished object in your head, pre-sketched, and you just 'gotta flesh it out.

If the sculpture is gestural then you are doing a good job! It really appears that way to me.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all of you!

Bubba, if I ended up painting it it would probably just be one color. I kinda wish I had the resources to add a slightly iridescent or flecked glaze to it with this kind of look:









Tiny, I completely agree. Originally I was going to flesh it out with Fimo dough and fill the cavities with aluminum foil since it won't expand while baking or contract after cooling. I never got around to it, though, and am kinda liking where it is now. I wish I had a copy to fool around with! Also not sure what to do with the base. I didn't make it particularly pretty because it was originally going to be covered. Suggestions?

Cfralic well I originally took these pictures so I could flesh out over it in Photoshop before I did anything more. I might go back to that and see how it looks. The sinew and leather idea sounds interesting! I like that sort of organic look in sculptures.

I should really take some pictures of that straw project we did in my 3D art class senior year. It's not quite as fluid as the wire one, but it was fun to make and turned out well!


----------

